# Medical Assessor



## aliwitts

Hi Everyone,
This is the first time I have asked a question but have spent lots of time looking through the forum to get loads of valuable information, which has helped us make our PR application so thank you all. 
I was wondering if anyone could help now please, we submitted our ITA on 19th november, I have a job offer and the job starts at the end of Jan. Our case officer emailed this week to say both mine and my partners details have been passed to the Medical Assessors.
We have Mild asthma and Iritable Bowel Syndrome between us. we provided GP and consultant letters to say these conditions were under control with medication.
I was just wondering if this is normal process, does anyone know timescales and if its likely that we may still get our PR before mid January. 
I have asked these questions to the CO but havent got a response so we are just a bit stressed, so if anyone has any advice we would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83

aliwitts said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is the first time I have asked a question but have spent lots of time looking through the forum to get loads of valuable information, which has helped us make our PR application so thank you all.
> I was wondering if anyone could help now please, we submitted our ITA on 19th november, I have a job offer and the job starts at the end of Jan. Our case officer emailed this week to say both mine and my partners details have been passed to the Medical Assessors.
> We have Mild asthma and Iritable Bowel Syndrome between us. we provided GP and consultant letters to say these conditions were under control with medication.
> I was just wondering if this is normal process, does anyone know timescales and if its likely that we may still get our PR before mid January.
> I have asked these questions to the CO but havent got a response so we are just a bit stressed, so if anyone has any advice we would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there - and welcome to the Forum.

Neither condition sounds too bad - but I guess that they're just going through process. Don't worry too much - I know of people with worse medical problems who have been allowed in.

If you have a job offer they usually expedite the application so you should know reasonably quickly.


----------



## sandy16

topcat83 said:


> Hi there - and welcome to the Forum.
> 
> Neither condition sounds too bad - but I guess that they're just going through process. Don't worry too much - I know of people with worse medical problems who have been allowed in.
> 
> If you have a job offer they usually expedite the application so you should know reasonably quickly.


Hi Aliwitts/Topcat

With reference to your thread, we are not at this process yet of medicals but would like to know if we would have any problems with being allowed in with mild asthma and epilepsy, both are under control and on the epilepsy no problems for the last 4 years and previous to that it was 8 year, any info would be great.
We were advised that our medicals would probably be refered but to have as much information from our doctors to give the assessor at the time to speed it up.
Thank you
Sandy 16 (Ian)


----------



## aliwitts

Hi Topcat83
Thanks very much that gives us some hope
Cheers


----------



## Siouxzee

HI Aliwitts
What was the outcome?


----------



## aliwitts

Siouxzee said:


> HI Aliwitts
> What was the outcome?


Hi Siouxzee

Sorry its taken so long to reply, we have arrived in New Zealand!!
The medical stuff was a bit of a carry on really. they wouldnt pass the IBS without an up to date medical report which had to be from a consultant, so we paid to see one the day after they told us. 
After much running around we got our passport and visa 2 days before we boarded the plane! 
All seems like a distant memory now we are here but was stressful at the time.


----------



## topcat83

aliwitts said:


> Hi Siouxzee
> 
> Sorry its taken so long to reply, we have arrived in New Zealand!!
> The medical stuff was a bit of a carry on really. they wouldnt pass the IBS without an up to date medical report which had to be from a consultant, so we paid to see one the day after they told us.
> After much running around we got our passport and visa 2 days before we boarded the plane!
> All seems like a distant memory now we are here but was stressful at the time.


That's great news! And welcome to New Zealand.\\Sit back and relax a bit now


----------



## abrarajmal

*New question about medical requirements*

I am planning to apply NZ Study Visa as got a PhD place at University of Canterbury, Christchurch.

My question is about health standard requirements; unfortunately I am Hepatitis B (surface antigen) positive, but my lever function is normal and Hepatitis C is Negative. 
In general except that HbsAg nothing is abnormal with me and consultant Hepatologist suggest me no need of any medication.

Is this issue be a problem for me to obtain NZ Student visa?

Thanks
Abrar Ajmal


----------

